# Nate Diaz will most likely get cut from UFC..... heres why.......



## Jason22 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...Jake-Shields-win-embarrasses-M?urn=mma,234891


thats him in the white shirt... lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

not that big of a deal at all.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would not be surprised if he did. A TUF winner acting like this on national TV, Dana is gonna give him a viscious tongue lashing


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dana should send him a gift basket not fire him.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Dana is gonna love the fact that he ruined a Strikeforce event.

Hell he might get a raise outta this!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Dana is gonna love the fact that he ruined a Strikeforce event.
> 
> Hell he might get a raise outta this!


Yeah your right he might actually of liked it.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, I need a video of this!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

How is it that the Diaz brothers haven't ended up on "America's Most Wanted" or "Cops"?
They always seem 1 second away from pounding someone's face in.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> I would not be surprised if he did. A TUF winner acting like this on national TV, Dana is gonna give him a viscious tongue lashing


why would he get cut for something he did in nashville,TN? he wasnt there repping UFC in anyway.

and like ive said earlier this shit is and will continue to get blown out of proportion.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> why would he get cut for something he did in nashville,TN? he wasnt there repping UFC in anyway.
> 
> and like ive said earlier this shit is and will continue to get blown out of proportion.


alot of things do get blown out of proportion on this forum Anderson Silva's antics last week are one of them. What you have here is a group of trained professional fighter's jumping a guy on national television. Anytime punches are thrown that's not part of the respected sport the media crucifies them, whether it's boxing, baseball, basketball, football it doesnt matter. Why would he get cut for something he did in Nashville? It really doesnt matter where he did it. Nate is associated with the UFC, he was show kicking a man after a fight it would be 100x more legitimate reason to cut someone than what Anderson did.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on how Dana thinks about it I guess.


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

The Nate & Nick Diaz are embarrassments of their respective organizations and the sport in general. Nothing but a bunch of glorified street brawlers. Nate should definitely be cut.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

What has Nate done?
Do you guys really believe he was kicking his brother ass?

Probably he was there, trying to separate the guys and to protect his brother...

Besides, this thread title is just ridiculous, one man´s opinion stated almost as if it was given by a proper authority...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dana's Twitter entry after that was literally just a smiley face....I don't think Nate will be going anywhere


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

bedcommando said:


> PHOTO


Did...did you take out your digital camera and take a photo of your screen, put that photo on your computer, then upload it?

Please tell me someone did not just do this...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Dana is gonna love the fact that he ruined a Strikeforce event.
> 
> Hell he might get a raise outta this!


This.
I think you have a point.
IMO Dana was feeling like he won the lottery seing that brawl.
Hell...he i think he ivn't smoked a cigar and had a scotch


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Biowza said:


> Did...did you take out your digital camera and take a photo of your screen, put that photo on your computer, then upload it?
> 
> Please tell me someone did not just do this...


OMFG LOLOLOLOL


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah... and apparantly he has a MAC.

lol


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

AmdM said:


> What has Nate done?
> Do you guys really believe he was kicking his brother ass?
> 
> Probably he was there, trying to separate the guys and to protect his brother...
> ...


Nate threw like 3 soccer kicks at mayhem laying down. Pretty much a bitch move, considering there were already 3 guys on him. Plus protect his brother from what? Mayhem was happy.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> alot of things do get blown out of proportion on this forum Anderson Silva's antics last week are one of them. What you have here is a group of trained professional fighter's jumping a guy on national television. Anytime punches are thrown that's not part of the respected sport the media crucifies them, whether it's boxing, baseball, basketball, football it doesnt matter. Why would he get cut for something he did in Nashville? It really doesnt matter where he did it. Nate is associated with the UFC, he was show kicking a man after a fight it would be 100x more legitimate reason to cut someone than what Anderson did.


Andy's probably thinking well that's taken the heat off of me,lol.
Jake Shields may not get signed by UFC if he wanted to go that route, Nate might get fired, Melendez should get a warning at least.
On the lighter side, if Mayhem ko'd the 3 champs, would that have made him mma's first triple champ,lol


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Dana is gonna love the fact that he ruined a Strikeforce event.
> 
> Hell he might get a raise outta this!


That was exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Professional fighters jumping one guy, real good look. The Diaz brothers are morons and Shields is a stuff faced clown. Hope he comes to the UFC so GSP can smash him.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

footodors said:


> How is it that the Diaz brothers haven't ended up on "America's Most Wanted" or "Cops"?
> They always seem 1 second away from pounding someone's face in.


Hahah. That's my Stockton Cali Gang banga's for ya. Frankly, this was the most entertaining part of the entire evening.

Except maybe when the oh-so-serious looking Mauro Renallo said (when enterviewing Hendo pre-fight)..."Dan, you've been on big stages all over the world, and now, here you are, on the biggest stage of them all...CBS".

I was freakin' howling when he said that (I was also a bit drunk by that point but it was funny nontheless).


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The general public and people who oppose MMA wont see it as Strikeforce and not UFC, they will see it and its all MMA/UFC to them, Its as bad for the UFC as it is for Strikeforce and a black eye for all mma..


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

locnott said:


> The general public and people who oppose MMA wont see it as Strikeforce and not UFC, they will see it and its all MMA/UFC to them, Its as bad for the UFC as it is for Strikeforce and a black eye for all mma..


Fer crissakes...gimme a break. Have you not seen the crap that comes out of EVERY professional sport. I do believe that just last night there was a really nice example of "real" sportsmanship in a "real" sport (ie...Celtics game).

Screw the "general public and people who oppose MMA". This sport is here to stay. If somebody does not like to see something on TV then don't freakin' watch it. 

We will never see this sport "banned" on TV as it was before because of a post-fight ruckus on CBS Strikeforce. I guess you haven't watched any pro hockey lately eh? Their fights are an integral part of that sport.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

locnott said:


> The general public and people who oppose MMA wont see it as Strikeforce and not UFC, they will see it and its all MMA/UFC to them, Its as bad for the UFC as it is for Strikeforce and a black eye for all mma..


Yes. It isn't the best commerical for the sport, but these things happen in every sport.
Soccer, baseball, basketball - remeber the Pacers-Pistons brawl?!. Hell...just last week, in my hometown a handball game took place between the local team and another one and a fight took place on the field. And it was a game between girls. :thumb02: Some of the girls went to hospital.... Sooo, this kind of things can happen in every sport.

Back on topic: Nate won't be cut.
And i just thought of something. Couldn't it be possible that Miller reacted the way he did, because he was told to?? To create a buzz?!
I know he is a bit crazy, but this scandal made a lot of people curious about him and Shields. After all, their fight was close and I personaly would love to see the rematch asap.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd like to point out that the only people in the world that even know that was Nate Diaz in the cage are MMA nerds like us. The average viewer of last nights SF show has no idea who Nate Diaz is.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

DropKick said:


> I'd like to point out that the only people in the world that even know that was Nate Diaz in the cage are MMA nerds like us. The average viewer of last nights SF show has *no idea who Nate Diaz is*.


Bingo!

I could see if it were Lesnar or Liddel.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This is nothing, they're alot worse things happening in other sports. 

The funny thing about that pic, they're all going for wrist control.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Doesn't matter if people know who he is or not, he was involved and will therefore be lumped up in the same group. Expect fighting licenses to be revoked for all fighters involved to varying degrees of length, as well as possible criminal charges for everyone considering it wasn't sanctioned. The fact that this was all aired on national television means that charges WILL be filed and that the authorities will have no other choice but to hand out maximum punishments. The fallout from this is going to be disastrous for all involved.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

you mean like the same way charges are filled against nba plyers, nascar pit crews or hockey players when a brawl breaks out?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

If the UFC won't cut Nate when he can't beat mid-tier competition, it won't touch him for this.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn I hope so. Dude is worthless anyways.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> Doesn't matter if people know who he is or not, he was involved and will therefore be lumped up in the same group. Expect fighting licenses to be revoked for all fighters involved to varying degrees of length, as well as possible criminal charges for everyone considering it wasn't sanctioned. The fact that this was all aired on national television means that charges WILL be filed and that the authorities will have no other choice but to hand out maximum punishments. The fallout from this is going to be disastrous for all involved.




I REALLY hope for all the above to happen and WORSE! I LOST TONS of respect for these so called Martial Artists! Just watching those pieces of shit team up on one guy that was laughing the whole time from the start, and NEVER EVER Said anything to even create real drama....

This whole thing just shows how F'ing immature those idiots are... Nate is just lucky im not Dana White, i wouldn't want that Idiot representing UFC in ANY way...

Leave them to the Shitty Ghetto Organizations where they obviously belong...

There is no question on how Talented they are but SHOULD NOT, be represented as a MMA fighter, its disgraceful!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

vilify said:


> you mean like the same way charges are filled against nba plyers, nascar pit crews or hockey players when a brawl breaks out?


Fighting is part of hockey and therefore cannot be lumped in the same situation as this, as for the NBA and NASCAR, you are wrong in that charges are not filed when fights break out...or do you not remember the Pacers/Pistons fight that erupted several years ago. The results were that five players got charges filed against them, they all lost out on being able to play for dozens of games and all ended up losing millions in the end from lost playtime.

I'll say it again...charges WILL be filed and contracts WILL be torn up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You know what I expect to come from this? Not a whole heck of a lot. No suspensions. No revoking of liceneses. No cuts. Certainly no criminal charges. At most, perhaps a stern talking to. While perhaps not good for the sport of MMA, this will certainly do little to damage it. People lose their cool in all types of sports, all the time. People come in for damage control, it eventually gets swept under the rug, perhaps a small fine is paid, and that's that. Talk of criminal charges and firings will end up as just that: talk.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> Fighting is part of hockey and therefore cannot be lumped in the same situation as this, as for the NBA and NASCAR, you are wrong in that charges are not filed when fights break out...or do you not remember the Pacers/Pistons fight that erupted several years ago. The results were that five players got charges filed against them, they all lost out on being able to play for dozens of games and all ended up losing millions in the end from lost playtime.
> 
> I'll say it again...charges WILL be filed and contracts WILL be torn up.



ray01: I hope they lose there contracts and we NEVER see this pathetic Display agian!




> You know what I expect to come from this? Not a whole heck of a lot. No suspensions. No revoking of liceneses. No cuts. Certainly no criminal charges. At most, perhaps a stern talking to. While perhaps not good for the sport of MMA, this will certainly do little to damage it. People lose their cool in all types of sports, all the time. It gets swept under the rug, perhaps a small fine is paid, and that's that. Talk of criminal charges and firings will end up as just that: talk.



I agree its sad but i think nothing is going to end up coming from this... Even though they should get a big penalty


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Rampage can pull a multiple hit and run whilst evading police and causing a mother to lose her unborn child without losing his license to fight and/or job, I doubt a minor scuffle in the Octagon is going to land any of these lads in hot water.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> Fighting is part of hockey and therefore cannot be lumped in the same situation as this, as for the NBA and NASCAR, you are wrong in that charges are not filed when fights break out...or do you not remember the Pacers/Pistons fight that erupted several years ago. The results were that five players got charges filed against them, they all lost out on being able to play for dozens of games and all ended up losing millions in the end from lost playtime.
> 
> I'll say it again...charges WILL be filed and contracts WILL be torn up.


Pacers and pistons was VERY different, know why? because they jumped in the stands and attacked fans who threw beer at them which led to chaos in the arena. If you follow NBA you would know that was not the first bench clearing brawl to take place but rarely is it publicized because its players on players. 

The fact is MMA(especially SF) is on an entirely different level compared to the other major league sports out there and the public doesnt care enough about it to even be "outraged". Therefore Last nights issue will only get as big as the MMA community wants it to get. I could see if the brawl broke out during a fight in the cage or if Miller was stabbed by someone but none of that happened. just a few guys tussling in the cage, so what :dunno:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> Fighting is part of hockey and therefore cannot be lumped in the same situation as this, as for the NBA and NASCAR, you are wrong in that charges are not filed when fights break out...or do you not remember the Pacers/Pistons fight that erupted several years ago. The results were that five players got charges filed against them, they all lost out on being able to play for dozens of games and all ended up losing millions in the end from lost playtime.
> 
> I'll say it again...charges WILL be filed and contracts WILL be torn up.


Completely different situation. The Pacers and Pistons brawl started when the players went into the stands after the fans. Not even close to the same thing. Also, the league suspended those players, any legal action taken against them had no bearing on how many games they missed. SF isn't going to suspend it's MW, WW, and LW champions. And even if they did how would it work? Not let them fight for 3 months? They only fight like 3 times per year anyway.

Some of you guys are really over reacting. Last nights fight really wasn't that bad. A couple people pushing each other and some punches / kicks thrown. Not the end of the world, it happens in pretty much all sports. Boxing has had far worse incidents, I refer you to Bowe - Gallota.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Rampage can pull a multiple hit and run whilst evading police and causing a mother to lose her unborn child without losing his license to fight and/or job, I doubt a minor scuffle in the Octagon is going to land any of these lads in hot water.



Geez i never heard of that unborn child thing before?.... I mean thats horrible!! And a shocker to me....

But the main reason there going to get big time biff is because what they did was on National Television...

And Rampage... Well not even i heard about that alone the mediocre fan... But still yeah thats crazy...

And plus Rampage didn't mean to hit that girl and cause damage... And the Diaz brothers meant every punch and kick they laid on Mayhem, and plus all the kicks were while he was down, showing what little Bitches they are!


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I think the big difference here though is that it was the organization's champions doing thte brawling, not people from the crowd. These are trained fighters, who are supposed to know better. These guys do this for a living, and can cause much more damage than your average fan would be able to. It may be getting blown slightly out of proportion, and I doubt anything will come of it, but it still doesn't make it right.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lol Nate isnt going to get fired, he probably just earned himself a raise and jobs for all his friends lol. Dana is probably all smiles right now. Strikeforce looked terrible last night. They just made UFC look that much better after that whole event.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Rampage can pull a multiple hit and run whilst evading police and causing a mother to lose her unborn child without losing his license to fight and/or job, I doubt a minor scuffle in the Octagon is going to land any of these lads in hot water.


Oh c'mon...I hate Rampage with a passion, but it's already been proven that Rampage had nothing to do with the mother losing her unborn child. But your point still stands. lol 
Even then, who knows what will come from this. It was technically assault. But again, who knows. :dunno:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would be cool with letting the Diaz brothers fade into obscurity where they belong.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, the Diaz brothers may be ok fighters but they have no place in this sport at a professional level because they aren't professionals.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Based on Dana's twitter I'd say he'd phone Nate and say "good job, just don't try that in our organization." 

 
about 14 hours ago via web 
Reply Retweet Lytle vs foster too on spike tv at 9pm!!! Tonite at 9pm on spike 
about 18 hours ago via web 
Reply Retweet Big nog vs cain velasquez, cro cop vs perosh, bader vs jardine, sotirop vs stevenson at 9pm on spike tv!!! Plus wandy vs bisping


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Yeah your right he might actually of liked it.


i dont think he will, everybody is talking about strike force. At least 3 guys assault a very very popular fighter thats right there in the public eye. If people didnt ask about SF before they'll be checking it out now.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Screw the Diaz brothers! They are low class thugs in my opinion. I would really be content to see them fade into obscurity after this last showing. It really shows how second class Strikeforce really is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope he keeps his spot in the UFC. It's not easy to watch from ringside when there's such a thing going on there, with his friends and family. Give him a break, what was he supposed to do, run away? He apologized for the incident, and he knows it was wrong. It was just right, in the moment.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I still look forward to both Diaz brothers fighting in the ring, but they just keep doing this stuff outside of it that makes it hard to like them as a fan though.


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

Jason22 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...Jake-Shields-win-embarrasses-M?urn=mma,234891
> 
> 
> thats him in the white shirt... lol


ha ha.. are you serious?


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Facking hell, you can see Nate givin like 5 punches and 3 leg kicks xD is he mad?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vau4RSvV834&feature=player_embedded#at=42


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Facking hell, you can see Nate givin like 5 punches and 3 leg kicks xD is he mad?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vau4RSvV834&feature=player_embedded#at=42


kicked a downed dude on his back is not a leg kick ...

is he mad? lol..diaz brothers are always mad.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

A few things occur to me about the brawl:

1) Miller could have timed things better (should have let Shields finish his post-fight interview) but I can't imagine that he walked into the cage intending to start a fight.

2) There's a clear pic floating around of Nick Diaz getting ready to throw a punch at Miller when Miller's clearly looking away at Shields. Weak.

3) Nate Diaz kicking Miller while he was down and being held by other people - disgraceful. 

I don't know how anyone likes these idiots. I realize that they're both pretty tough guys and interesting in SOME ways, but I can't have even an ounce of respect for them. Nate's kicks to Miller in the middle of that whole thing are b**ch moves, plain and simple. It's an indication of a weak mind and a cowardly instinct, beating on a guy like that when he was clearly outnumbered and being held. He's a punk and I wouldn't mind one bit if he gets cut and / or prosecuted. Short of that happening, I'll just have to hope that his next opponents hand him some really embarassing losses :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If he did this after a UFC event he would be cut before he made it home that night. But this was SF, Dana was probably cheering him on.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Did...did you take out your digital camera and take a photo of your screen, put that photo on your computer, then upload it?
> 
> Please tell me someone did not just do this...


You know what? I didn't even think about that to be honest, but Nate Diaz did that (the picture is from his website) and that is ******* HILARIOUS!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> You know what? I didn't even think about that to be honest, but Nate Diaz did that (the picture is from his website) and that is ******* HILARIOUS!


it's well documented that the diaz bros do not worry about shit like computers


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

The Diaz brothers are ****!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> The Diaz brothers are ****!


I don't think so... they don't flaunt their girlfriends but I'm pretty sure both are straight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't think so... they don't flaunt their girlfriends but I'm pretty sure both are straight.


Agreed, what happened to them in prison doesn't count.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Agreed, what happened to them in prison doesn't count.


o snap  but really, i bet you wouldn't say that to either of their faces. good thing we's on the internets


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> o snap  but really, i bet you wouldn't say that to either of their faces. good thing we's on the internets


I don't speak babbling retard so they probably wouldn't understand me anyways.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

NavyChief said:


> Fer crissakes...gimme a break. Have you not seen the crap that comes out of EVERY professional sport. I do believe that just last night there was a really nice example of "real" sportsmanship in a "real" sport (ie...Celtics game).
> 
> Screw the "general public and people who oppose MMA". This sport is here to stay. If somebody does not like to see something on TV then don't freakin' watch it.
> 
> *We will never see this sport "banned" on TV as it was before because of a post-fight ruckus on CBS Strikeforce. I guess you haven't watched any pro hockey lately eh? Their fights are an integral part of that sport.*


 I agree with you that there are fights taht break out in other sports, but how many times in other sports do you see a fight break out AFTER the game is over during an interview? Never. Bottom line is what happened was a disgrace.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

There's a slight difference between hockey and MMA in that MMA is a very young sport which is still struggling to gain sanctioning in most states in the U.S. 

Furthermore, every MMA promotion which has attempted to establish itself as a national or international organization has, aside from the UFC, been unsuccessful up to this point.

It's touch and go righ now, and I can understand why a number of the fighters, and especially Scott Coker, are deeply concerned. Even internet fans are worried, so you know the promoters are!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> I don't speak babbling retard so they probably wouldn't understand me anyways.


Hahaha, I love the Diaz brothers, but after their post-fight interviews I'm always like "WTF just happened? Did he have a stroke just now or uh....."

What they did though was stupid and to flaunt it is even worse, hope SF steps in and punishes everyone involved.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't think so... they don't flaunt their girlfriends but I'm pretty sure both are straight.


https://twitter.com/NateDiaz209
is that his woman on his twitter page?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M_D said:


> https://twitter.com/NateDiaz209
> is that his woman on his twitter page?


It might be Nick in a wig....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> https://twitter.com/NateDiaz209
> is that his woman on his twitter page?


If that's correct, that's cute as shit. I dunno though


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> The Diaz brothers are ****!


And I bet you'd man up and say that to their face right? Love 'em or hate 'em....they are both pretty freakin' tough.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Facking hell, you can see Nate givin like 5 punches and 3 leg kicks xD is he mad?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vau4RSvV834&feature=player_embedded#at=42


Nate's kicks were plain as day. Even though he was not a on the SF roster, as a professional fighter acting at a sanctioned event that state's athletic commission absolutely has the right to ban him or anyone else involved in that melee from fighting in that state again. That could affect his contract status with the UFC if all this was real. I still say it was fake. If you look at Mayhem when all the pushing starts, he looks like he's trying not to laugh. Even Shields was smiling. The Diaz brothers could have just been really good actors in all of this? :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Dana is gonna love the fact that he ruined a Strikeforce event.
> 
> Hell he might get a raise outta this!


Honestly I bet this is true. Not the raise part, but I bet Dana is actually happy. That's never happened at a UFC evcent since he's ran the show as far as I know.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder how 'happy' dana would be if miller decided to press charges


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea I would say that to both there faces. I have never backed down from anyone in my life when it comes to saying anything on my mind.



NavyChief said:


> And I bet you'd man up and say that to their face right? Love 'em or hate 'em....they are both pretty freakin' tough.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> Yea I would say that to both there faces. I have never backed down from anyone in my life when it comes to saying anything on my mind.


Me too.

Unfortunately, it often ended up not being the smartest thing to do.

:thumb02:


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Mayhem Miller is the man!!!!


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

He needs to Bully Beat down on Melendez and The Diaz Brothers 



IP4K said:


> Mayhem Miller is the man!!!!


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

JPNPanties said:


> He needs to Bully Beat down on Melendez and The Diaz Brothers



Hahahaha for sure!


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_yQZumCwnQ



This is what would of happened if the 
Dirtty Diaz brothers weren't there


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd rather see Diaz kicked out of the UFC for the shit talking he was doing after his last win. Saying his brother is the greatest fighter in the world and the Gracie camps the best in the world. Plus he's too thuggish for my taste.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'd rather see Diaz kicked out of the UFC for the shit talking he was doing after his last win. Saying his brother is the greatest fighter in the world and the Gracie camps the best in the world. *Plus he's too thuggish for my taste*.


so what kind of guys are your taste :confused05:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dana needs to give Nate a fight of the night bonus, is what he needs to do.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> so what kind of guys are your taste :confused05:


Fighters that don't act like gangsters. Puffing their chests out and acting stupid. Don't really root for guys that kick someone that's being held down by a few others either. I can get that kind of chickenshit action at a keg party.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully he gets cut.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I forget who said it in this thread but someone said something along the lines of "why would Dana care what Nate did outside of the UFC?"

Lets see I'm pretty sure Dana cares how his fighters act out side the UFC, They are still representing the UFC seeing as people know who they are, if Dana doesn't punish him i'll be really surprized. This IMHO is way worse then what J. Money did after he was on TUF, and he got cut for it.


And I really don't like the Diaz brothers at all, nor do I like the majority of the fighters in there camp.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> I forget who said it in this thread but someone said something along the lines of "why would Dana care what Nate did outside of the UFC?"
> 
> Lets see I'm pretty sure Dana cares how his fighters act out side the UFC, They are still representing the UFC seeing as people know who they are, if Dana doesn't punish him i'll be really surprized. This IMHO is way worse then what J. Money did after he was on TUF, and he got cut for it.
> 
> ...


THIS.

And I'm not entirely sure but you can see someone from the Melendez/Shields camp repeatedly kicking Miller on the floor. If its Diaz then his days in the UFC are over.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

The Diaz Brother are Scum warmed up. They have no buisness in MMA never mind Being on TV.. I have said this for Years and each year they come back and prove me right!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the Diaz brothers. They are fighters, not boy scouts. You guys need to get the sand out.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

DropKick said:


> I love the Diaz brothers. They are fighters, not boy scouts. You guys need to get the sand out.


Same guys who fight 10 on 1 in a bar. 

:sarcastic12:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'd rather see Diaz kicked out of the UFC for the shit talking he was doing after his last win. Saying his brother is the greatest fighter in the world and the Gracie camps the best in the world.


I don't really see what's wrong with giving props to your family and training partners.


And to all the people saying he's going to get cut from the UFC over this, you're crazy lol.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong in giving props to family and training partners UNLESS they are fighting in a rival promotion while celebrating your victory. The UFC pays him to fight not brag about his allegences(sp)in another company.

I also don't think for a second that he will be cut. I wouldn't mind him being cut because I dislike him but I don't see it happening.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Diaz Brothers need to go back to Prison, there Boyfriends miss them.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

please close this ridiculous thread or at least change the title.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well DW already said he's not doing anything to Nate. He just had a talk with him. So I guess this thread should now be /


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

thrshr01 said:


> Well DW already said he's not doing anything to Nate. He just had a talk with him. So I guess this thread should now be /


Dana called and gave him props on the DL.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I don't see anything wrong in giving props to family and training partners UNLESS they are fighting in a rival promotion while celebrating your victory. The UFC pays him to fight not brag about his allegences(sp)in another company.
> 
> I also don't think for a second that he will be cut. I wouldn't mind him being cut because I dislike him but I don't see it happening.


Fighters thank trainers and partners from other orgs all the time. You don't actually think everyone in all the camps that get thanked in a post-fight are contracted to the UFC, right?

but yeah i wasnt talking to you on the second point, just all the other people on the last 10 pages


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Trainers and training partners will get thanks of course. I couldn't find a video of it but he thanks 3 different strikeforce fighters and claims Gracie camp is the best in the world. Not fireable offences, I just doubt the UFC appreciated it. Not arguing or anything just thought he was a little out of line. My 2 cents


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Where are Nicks shoes??? I was wondering this the other night???:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Where are Nicks shoes??? I was wondering this the other night???:confused02:


I just saw that as well! I was going to post the same thing!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Where are Nicks shoes??? I was wondering this the other night???:confused02:


I bet he is a wizard too!!!!!they were slowing him down so he made them dissapear.
He and miller should have a magic contest for the p4p wizard..


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Same guys who fight 10 on 1 in a bar.
> 
> :sarcastic12:


those guys IMO are capable of fighting 1 on 10 just as well...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, apparantely Dana is pleased with his performance, just like somebody said earlier.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Zemelya said:


> those guys IMO are capable of fighting 1 on 10 just as well...


Not bjj guys.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He won't get cut. But guaranteed Dana will host one of his "whip the dog" sessions backstage.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'd rather see Diaz kicked out of the UFC for the shit talking he was doing after his last win. Saying his brother is the greatest fighter in the world and the Gracie camps the best in the world. Plus he's too thuggish for my taste.


:confused03: Talking shit = hyping up your own brother (who is actually highly ranked in P4P ranking) and hyping up your camp which now has 3 Strikeforce champions?

The Diaz brother's do talk smack but they back it up, win or loose, they come to fight and put on exciting fights. 


You can't deny Nick is at least top 10 WW. I'll give you that I was exaggerating p4p but still Diaz bro's come to fight and although they talk shit, they back it up. Nate just moved up, so its wishful thinking, only a few more fights and we'll see.


Nick has been dominating w/ 6 straight wins, ok maybe they are not A level fighters but he has showed by his performances that he is an A level fighter by destroying the B level guys. His losses were to respectable UFC fighters, Karo at his prime, Sherk(former Champ.), Diego when he was up an coming, etc.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

vilify said:


> why would he get cut for something he did in nashville,TN? he wasnt there repping UFC in anyway.
> 
> and like ive said earlier this shit is and will continue to get blown out of proportion.


Why should Ben Roethlisberger get suspended for something he did in Georgia? He wasn't there repping the NFL anyway?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

FrodoFraggins said:


> Why should Ben Roethlisberger get suspended for something he did in Georgia? He wasn't there repping the NFL anyway?


Ben Roethlisberger a 2 time superbowl champ in the most popular sports league in america, getting accused of **** for the second time is a HUGE deal, especially for a league that's had more than a few image problems with its players.

Nate diaz an mma fighter who is barely known by anyone except hardcore mma fans and is regarded as a c level undercard type. Got into a minor 30 second scuffle at a small time show which led to NO injuries, no charges and more importantly no negative media attention towards the ufc.

Do you see the difference there?


----------

